# Toyota cash back on new cars



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

Offer ends March 31st

Cash in on a brand new toyota with money back offers on 09 models

Get €1000 cash back
on Yaris (from €14,245)

Get €2000 cash back
on Auris (from €20,670)

Get €3000 cash back
on Rav4 (from €35,345)

Get €3000 cash back
on Verso 7 seater (From €28,990)

Great offer for anyone intent on buying a new car, and a Toyota of course.


----------



## z103 (9 Mar 2009)

New cars are so <2009

I wonder why they don't just reduce the price by €1K, €2k or whatever? How does it work - you give them the money, and they give some of it back?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

Perhaps they do just reduce the price, I was only going by the advert!


----------



## Chocks away (10 Mar 2009)

Hang on there. Do people not realise that, if they are borrowing most of the money, they are paying interest on that 'cash back'. Good marketing ploy but an expensive way of borrowing.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

Marketing ploy is all it is I would say Chocks.. I know someone who bought a Toyota back in January.. bet he wished he had waited now all the same.

Nissan is doing a similar offer now.


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Mar 2009)

The offers here are nothing compared to offers I saw in the UK. I saw Ford Dealers over there offering new S-Max cars with an 09 badge (i.e. you would be the first registered owner but my guess is they are cars not sold from last year - but hey still new!!) reduced from 22,900 to 14,900 - how's about that for a bargain! If I was a cash buyer I'd have snapped one up but unfortunately I'd say the trade-in value I'd get for my current car would negate the savings on a new one!
Not sure if that offer is still going now (was in Feb) but the dealers in question were http://www.foraymotorgroup.co.uk/ - the savings to be made by heading over there still make it far more attractive to any offers here.


----------



## MandaC (10 Mar 2009)

It's not great to be honest.  All Toyota are doing are offering their dealers extra support and keep the market turned over. 

I bought my Yaris 07 last year for around €15K.  Went into Toyota and said how much to upgrade.  Said €5,500 (after cashback from Toyota)

So my car has depreciated €5,500 in a year??

Problem is they have had to drop the price of new cars, firstly, to counteract people buying from NI and secondly, to get the market going.

So, if the price of my car has dropped €2k from new, which it has, then when I go to trade in I feel that €2k, so what should be costing me around €3k is now €5k.

All of the Brands are doing it to boost new car sales, but there are problems for people with 06/07 Cars who end up taking an extra years depreciation when the price has dropped for new.


----------

